# Hey, from Massachusetts



## femmephyllocrania (Jul 30, 2008)

Hello all!

I'm Cassie. I've been catching and keeping European mantids every summer for a while and I've had so much fun with them I decided to try my luck with a more exotic species. Right now I've got four Phyllocrania paradoxa nymphs that I'm hoping to breed when they reach adulthood. I'm wicked happy to have found this site! I love and study all insects but in my experience mantids and roaches are the most fun to keep.

Anyway, it's lovely to meet you all!


----------



## Meiji (Jul 30, 2008)

Hello and welcome! I live in Boston, so let's keep that in mind when one of us has extra nymphs, needs a male to fertilize a she-mantis, or whatever. Those overnight shipping charges are a doozie!

John (Meiji) in Boston


----------



## femmephyllocrania (Jul 30, 2008)

Meiji said:


> Hello and welcome! I live in Boston, so let's keep that in mind when one of us has extra nymphs, needs a male to fertilize a she-mantis, or whatever. Those overnight shipping charges are a doozie!John (Meiji) in Boston


Indeed! Sounds good. As of now I'm not too far from Boston at all, though I'll be heading out to Amherst soon for the fall semester. What do you keep? I currently just have the ghost nymphs so I may not be very helpful right now, but it could certainly be worth it to keep in touch.


----------



## Rick (Jul 30, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## MantidLord (Jul 30, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 31, 2008)

Hi Cass and welcome to the forum from OHIO!


----------



## chrisboy101 (Jul 31, 2008)

welcome


----------

